# Submit exam feedback to NCEES - time is almost up



## R2KBA (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if someone has posted about this already, but after doing some digging I believe that there is a limit of 10 days from the time you take the PE exam during which you can submit feedback to NCEES through your account on their website (NCEES.org, not this website). If you plan to flag an exam question for NCEES to review for any reason (unclear, no correct answer, multiple correct answers, etc.), you need to do it very soon.

And since we like to repeat this often here and because it makes us all feel warm and fuzzy when we do: DO NOT write anything specific about any exam problems here or elsewhere. The only time or place I am aware of where you can ever do this is within 10 days of the exam and only through the NCEES feedback form while you are logged on with your username and password to the NCEES website (where you registered to take the exam). Other than that, your knowledge of specific PE exam content goes with you to the afterlife.


----------



## DS58 (Nov 3, 2011)

I wondered how this was done...I've already forgotten specifics though and generally have assumed that any confusion was on my end.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Nov 5, 2011)

did anyone submitt a feedback....i received an email for a survey but i dont think i am going fill it out this time....i already did that 3 times when i took the FE. the only feed back i could say is PLEASE MAKE THE EXAM EASIER.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wish there had been exam-question-feedback forms available at the testing site. It was never mentioned to us by the proctors. I remember a couple of questions being unclear but without them infront of me I can't talk intelligently about them. Still trying to rationalize why it takes 3 months to grade the tests.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 9, 2011)

ElecPwrPEOct11 said:


> Still trying to rationalize why it takes 3 months to grade the tests.


don't even go there. ;-) you will start a riot here


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ElecPwrPEOct11 said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to rationalize why it takes 3 months to grade the tests.
> ...


Agreed.


----------

